

Ask HN: Would a service like this make sense?  - theone

I have hacked this prototype in few hours. Just wanted to get early feedback on a service like this.<p>The basic idea is to provide a simple way to check all reactions/comments around the web for any web page.<p>http://see-reaction.appspot.com/index.html
======
cdvonstinkpot
I personally haven't come across a need for that, but I imagine it could be
useful to someone.

Clickable: <http://see-reaction.appspot.com/index.html>

~~~
theone
One particular use case for me is: I usually push article to +Pocket or
readability, and then I like to check it comments on HN.

------
iamds
I've always wanted a browser plugin like this that will flag if the website
I'm currently on has comments on hn/reddit etc.

~~~
michael_fine
Check this out:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hhedbplnihmkekhgma...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hhedbplnihmkekhgmaoikgfbkjjaocnl)

------
sparknlaunch12
Looks good, although not sure the reactions from Reddit and HackNews are the
widest perspective.

What is the stack?

~~~
theone
Reddit and HN are just a start, will keep on adding more services.

And what do you mean by stack?

~~~
theone
Presently its all client side. Working on APIs.

------
mooism2
Why is it trying to submit to Reddit?

Why do I have to enter a title, why not just a url?

~~~
theone
It tries to submit to HN/Reddit in case the link isn't already present there.
And requirement of title is from respective sites. It opens submit page in an
iframe.

